# Offline file sync for OS X?????



## macshaun (Oct 28, 2008)

I know that in Windows you can sync your network files with your local pc when going offline but is there a way to do this with a Mac...?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 28, 2008)

Um what Version of OS X, on what Mac do you want to do something on?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 28, 2008)

What kind of network and/or server system are you "going offline" from?  A Mac OS X Server setup?  A Windows Server setup?  Active Directory?  Open Directory?

Please elaborate _greatly_ on your specific network/server/client setup, as there are as many ways to sync offline files as there are network setups out there.  Without knowing at least _some_ specifics about your setup and environment, it's virtually impossible to even begin troubleshooting the problem.


----------



## macshaun (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry All,

The network is just a basic windows workgroup.  The network files are shared from a Windows machine and needs to be accessed via a Macbook Pro running Leopard.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 29, 2008)

Well have you read (posted a million times in this forum) the article  Sharing files between a Windows Vista Home Edition PC and a Mac running OS X Leopard 10.5? Does it work? Have you ever visited the site MacWindows.com?


----------



## macshaun (Oct 29, 2008)

I can access the files when on the network.  The issue is, as stated, I would like to make these files on the windows share available offline for the mac.


----------



## Cleaner007 (Nov 8, 2008)

For me to make file synchronization i use special app like File Sync.


----------



## Cleaner007 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry if im mistaken with thred..Is there some way to make file synchronization? Maybe some app needed? I've found only one program for m&#1091; but want to know if there are some other programs like this.


----------

